# track experts needed



## carabrook (Jul 21, 2005)

Is the attached a picture of a hog track. We havent seen hogs or at least not very many on our property but this sure looked like either a hog or a ver heavy deer, any experts out there that can ID it, thanks


----------



## Nick_T (Jul 21, 2005)

I would say it's deer, doesn't look round enough for a hawg to me.

Nick T


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jul 21, 2005)

Not an expert, but I will throw in my two cents.  Same thing.  Not round enough at the toe for a hog.  Surely we have some experts here who can settle this!!!

MBD


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm gonna' say hog http://www.southtexashunter.com/Feral Hog Track.jpg


----------



## Racor (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd say hog.

Judging by the two marks on the back of the print...just doesn't look like a deer print. Although a little rain and a good size deer could make it look like that. 

Gut feeling would be a hog vs deer.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 21, 2005)

If you've got hogs they are rooting somewhere.....look at the stride of the animal to tell more.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 21, 2005)

OK, definitely hog.  http://www.suwanneeriverranch.com/wildBoarTracks.htm


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 22, 2005)

from that picture, I'd say hog.


----------



## t bird (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm gonna say a deer. One reason is because a hogs tracks kinda run together they usually step in their tracks or are only a few inches apart. That's my opinion, though


----------



## raghorn (Jul 22, 2005)

Looks like a target track to me........


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 22, 2005)

*definitely a deer*

It's just splayed out like that because of how soft the ground was when it was made...........A hog track that long would be much wider....If you drew a box around a deer track it would be rectangular as opposed to a hog track which would be square........hog tracks look more like two uppercase "D"back to back...........looks like a heavy deer.....nice pic


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 22, 2005)

*that pic is a deer track too,Phil*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'm gonna' say hog http://www.southtexashunter.com/Feral Hog Track.jpg




Who's their resident biologist?Helen Kellar?  

In that second link,the tracks in both sets are going in the same direction.The top set is not splayed at all,youcan see the tips more together,giving a good idea how round the tips are......

Just for kicks,are you guys aware there is a rare strain of pigs in Ga.with a solid hoof like a horse?


----------



## Jesse James (Jul 22, 2005)

Put a good hog dog on it, that will tell ya. I agree with raghorn.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 22, 2005)

Deer, take a look at the stride.


----------



## Echo (Jul 22, 2005)

That's a deer track.The dew claw marks are not wide enough and are also too far back to indicate a porker.Looks like a good sized deer though!


----------



## Trizey (Jul 22, 2005)

Good one  

I would say a heckava deer made that track.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm just amazed by the three-legged camera person   -- Oh, and I'll say deer...


----------



## Son (Jul 22, 2005)

*track expert*

You need take closeups of tracks to get the best opinion. Preferably a track not in soft mud or sand, but one on good soil to give the best print. A hogs dew claws are closer to the hoof than a deer. That said, a walking hog can show dewclaw marks even if he doesn't sink much. Hog tracks are more like the shape of two lima beans beside one another. Clear as mud, huh?


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 22, 2005)

*Black Panther*

its definitely a big cat! Watch Out!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

It's a deer.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 22, 2005)

*Track ID*

The track is that of a hog.  When a hog walks, his dew claws almost always make a mark (as in the photo).  A deer on the other hand usually only shows its dew claw marks while running.

A deer track is more pointed than is revealed in the photo.  A hog print is more boxy and the tip of each toe is squared off.

Vernon


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Jul 22, 2005)

It looks like a deer track to me. It's not round enough to be a hog.


----------



## Augie (Jul 22, 2005)

I'd guess deer because of the splay, in the soft mud it's sunk deep enough for the dew claws to imprint. It's not a full out gait, but looks like he was moving pretty quick.

Get a trail cam, put it in that area, toss about a half full quart jars worth of whole corn, scattered in front of the camera.
Don't put out more corn untill all that has been eaten. If it is a hog in the area he'll find it. Also you should be able to tell if one's been going for the corn because he'll root a little while eating, deer will nose the ground a little ,but you'll know the difference when you see it.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 22, 2005)

deer, not round enough to be hog


----------



## CAMO84 (Jul 22, 2005)

Id say follow where the tracks went and see what else you can find. I've been told to that hogs will step in their own tracks like a doe. Ground looks like soft soil and I dont see any other clear tracks in the area. Looks to me to be a deer running.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 22, 2005)

Chuck Martin said:
			
		

> deer, not round enough to be hog



Thats what I'd say  it looks like a deer track to me.


----------



## Todd E (Jul 22, 2005)

deer


----------



## Racor (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm now that I've looked at it again.....Ever hunt rabbits in snow? Kinda looks like a rabbit! I'm saying Rabbit! ok maybe a real tall rabbit with a nice rack....no not Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## kcausey (Jul 23, 2005)

*Looks like...*

A really heavy, mature deer made that track.  When i see deer tracks that have the dew claws directly behind the heal of the hoof print, that's what i am looking for in my area.  My club is basically a hog farm, and that ain't a normal pig track.  A pig with hooves that fat should have dew claws about an inch outside the widest part of the hoof print.


----------



## Phil (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd definitely say a hog by points to rear and pointy fronts.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like a deer to me....Ive looked at a few hog tracks over the last few years....


----------



## Augie (Jul 23, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Looks like a deer to me....Ive looked at a few hog tracks over the last few years....



Yep! Me too! Mostly in my front yard...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats a lot of BACON!!!!!


----------



## Augie (Jul 23, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Thats a lot of BACON!!!!!



We've just been standing on the porch watching the shoats from that pack. They're just about ready for the freezer, maybe 8 more weeks.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 24, 2005)

*Track ID*

Carabrooke:  It is obvious that this matter cannot be resolved with your having provided just this one photo.

The notoriety and reputation of numerous Woodyites is on the line.  Is there any way for you to get another shot of the track where the ground is somewhat firmer and where the track does not bog in soft ground??

Vernon


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2005)

Looks like a deer track to me.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 24, 2005)

Have you ever seen a hog in this area?  Have you heard of anybody killing one in this area?  Do you have or know somebody who has some trail cam photos of hogs in this area?  This would help explain what kind of track it is.


----------



## labman (Jul 24, 2005)

Augie them things are startin to take over. That is a bunch of Hams.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 24, 2005)

From my experience, hogs usually have more of a rounded hoof print than deer.  They have a more circular shape to them.  From your photo, I'd have to say it looks like a deer.  The ground could have been moist when he or she stepped there.

Tommy


----------



## carabrook (Jul 24, 2005)

sorry no other photos went on gracel roadway right after that and it was a few days back before we got rain again. I have a feeder, several foodplots and two cameras on the property and have not seen pigs. Two years ago just at dusk my wife saw two or three in the same area from a stand and I saw what I believe to be pig tracks (more sure as there were a number of prints) earlier this spring but nothing since


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 25, 2005)

*...........hard to tell*

with just one picture..............but I'd have to say deer..............not nearly rounded enough for a hog track...........


----------



## gsubo (Jul 25, 2005)

Definately a hog.  You can see it looks like it did step in its front track with its back leg and its hard to tell how rounded it is from the deep impression but at the very front of the deep impression you can see its pretty round and also the back dew claws are really wide, wider than the track itself.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 25, 2005)

*deer track*

that track came from a deer .I will post a hog track in a couple of days.


----------



## Augie (Jul 25, 2005)

At least we ain't arguing about it! and if we do ,it's all Carabrook's fault!!


----------



## Nick_T (Jul 26, 2005)

21-6, deer wins!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 26, 2005)

*Track Experts Needed*

Augie, you failed to take note of the title of the tread.  Surely you would not consider 21 out of 27 to be "experts".  Experts never predominate.

It could just as easily be 6 to 21, hog wins!!

Vernon


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay, let me settle this once and for all.   A hog and a deer walked on the same spot of ground, within minutes of each other...........it's both...............  


I still believe it is a HOG


git'r


----------



## rocket rob (Jul 26, 2005)

it's not a hog it's not a deer it's my x-wife.  to me it does look like a big hog track, to much of a wide spread and the dew claws are to close and you can see the roundball print on bottom of foot.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jul 26, 2005)

Man I am glad that when I answered this thread I did not claim to be an expert.  We got sum sure enough opinions here!

MBD


----------



## Augie (Jul 26, 2005)

That's true Mr. Vernon, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------



## sr.corndog (Jul 27, 2005)

*track expert*

Deer! Fresh meat!


----------



## broadhead (Jul 27, 2005)

Deer


----------



## BassWorm (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd say deer. Hog more rounded.


----------



## scshep2002 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thats it is is solved. It is sasquatch!!!! Better watch out on those walks to the stand in the am


----------



## 6wheeler (Jul 29, 2005)

It's a black panther wearing deer/hog footprint soled Reeboks.


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 3, 2005)

It could be a deer or hog, I think more than likely a deer. I have seen hog tracks that were pointed like a deer, we caught the hog. He had also been cut into a bar hog & had his ears notched. That means someone had caught him before { in a trap}. Me & my buddies caught 18 more that looked the same. We were doing a clean out for a deer club, seems like someone had the hogs on concrete & their hoves had worn down a good bit. The guys in the deer lease had set up feeders & the hogs had been turned loose by someone else to feed in that club. There are also a few of those mule footed hogs roaming around the Ft Stewart area, we have caught 3 or 4 in our club that borders Ft Stewart.  Anyways what ever left that track would probably be good on the grill.   Ya`ll hunt safe.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 4, 2005)

Deer


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2005)

Any digging around ?


----------



## guess (Aug 28, 2005)

100 % deer track! see how clean and defined the track is with good even spacing! the toes are seperate and dew claws directly behind the toes!
On a hog track that exibits dew claw marks, the dew claws will be splayed pointing outwards from the print and off to the sides a bit more than a deer!
Don't make me go take picture it's tooo ******* hot here in Texas!
take a few more pics from different angles next time!
I see tracks that even I have to study from time to time! keep following the trails and there will be at least one that will help you decide!


----------



## CAL (Aug 28, 2005)

Deer track,a hog track would be much rounder on the point and more stubby!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 28, 2005)

*Deer Deer*

Opps I do mean a big WABBIT!!!!!! Don't ya go arguein with me


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 1, 2005)

That is a deer track for sure.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 2, 2005)

A deer that skipped on one leg....


----------



## bigswamp (Sep 2, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> Just for kicks,are you guys aware there is a rare strain of pigs in Ga.with a solid hoof like a horse?



Yep.  Saw one at BF Grant.


----------



## Jriley (Sep 2, 2005)

Deer track. No question.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 2, 2005)

They call that "Donkey Toe" hogs.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 2, 2005)

Isn't there another track about 2 foot in front of that one . Looks like the gait of a buck also.


----------



## matthewsman (Sep 4, 2005)

*me too*



			
				bigswamp said:
			
		

> Yep.  Saw one at BF Grant.



A guy was dressing it at the camp almost accross from the check station......The one I killed there was split hooved though....


----------

